# CD Laufwerk blinkt dauernd

## samsonus

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie blinkt seit der neuinstallation mein cd laufwerk andauern. ich glaube nicht, dass das so gewollt ist, kann mir aber auch nicht erklären, wo das herkommt. hat da jemand einen ansatz oder ne vermutung für.

gruss samsonus

----------

## Vortex375

Blinkt das auch wenn keine CD im Laufwerk liegt?

Zeigen dmesg oder das syslog was auffälliges?

----------

## samsonus

ja blinkt, wenn keine cd im laufwerk ist. und in den logs ist nichts zu sehen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Aber das Laufwerk funktioniert noch? Booten mit einer anderen Distri (z.B. Knoppix, Puppy Linux) zeigt das selbe Verhalten?

Als mein Laufwerk angefangen hatte so zu blinken war dies der Anfang vom Ende. Sprich: Das Geräte durfte ich danach entsorgen   :Confused: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## samsonus

sowas wollen wir doch nicht hoffen, also ich kann andere cds booten, allerdings hatte ich bei der neuinstallation eine cd, die dauernd mucken machte. mal funktionierte sie, mal nicht, und manchmal blieb er einfach bei der installation hängen, dachte, dass das evtl. an der cd liegt.

aber ich hab evtl das problem gefunden. nachdem ich hal nochmal emerged hab, hat es jetzt aufgehört. 

wollen wir hoffen, dass das laufwerk noch ein bisschen hält. danke

gruss samsonus

----------

## Wolle

Wenn ich meinen Server boote fällt mir auch manchmal auf, dass dessen Laufwerk blinkt. Ich glaube beim letzten Boot vor einer Woche blinkte es auch wieder. Jetzt ist die Lampe aus. Es hört also irgendwann von selbst mit dem Blinken auf. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wann, und aus welchem Grund.

Das Blinken macht das Laufwerk von Anfang an so (ca. zwei Jahre). Ich brauche es zwar nur etwa zweimal im Jahr zum Booten für ein Vollbackup des Systems, aber Probleme gibt es mit dem Laufwerk keine. Ich kann das ganz gelassen ignorieren   :Smile: 

----------

## c_m

Macht mein NB unter Gentoo auch. Ich hab immernoch die vermutung, dass es ein daemon ist, der nachsehen will ob ne CD eingelegt wurde.

----------

## samsonus

vielleicht ivman ?

----------

## slick

Wahrscheinlich das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348652.html

----------

## Wolle

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348652.html

 

Ich glaub das nicht - auf meinem Server funktioniert dvdledblinken obwohl keine KDE installiert ist.

----------

